# New Here...



## girlygirl707 (Apr 23, 2009)

Since losing my little girl, I have been lurking on this board, reading everyone elses stories. Although I do not know any of you, just reading your stories helped me connect and start healing. On 4/3/09 I had noticed at work that I really had not felt the baby move that day. I am a teacher and we were on a field trip, so I figured I was just not paying attention. When I got home I still did not feel the baby move so I did all the typical things that usually made the baby active. I drank a glass of cold juice and laid down, I played the flashlight game and nothing...It was then I really started to panic and called the Dr. The Dr. told me to go to the hospital to get monitored. As soon as they had trouble finding the heartbeat, I knew...My husband stayed optimistic and was in denial. The ultrasound showed that the heart was not beating and the baby had passed. It all seems like a nightmare. They induced my labor and my sweet baby girl, Marissa Faith, was born on 4/4/09 at 11:22 a.m. She weighed 6lb 15 oz and was 20 in. long. The absolute most beautiful baby...We did not know if it was going to be a boy or girl; A surprise that helped me see the positive in labor. Although I knew the baby was gone, I wanted so bad to know what I was having, see their innocent face, and hold that baby in my longing arms. The doctor said the cord was too tight around her neck and body and that is why she passed...I trust my dr. but I can't seem but to wonder how and why. I keep wondering if we should had gotten the autopsy to ease our minds...I miss her so much. She was my first pregnancy and my entire life. I am trying to keep busy and move forward, as I feel lost as to what to do with all my time and love these days. My heart aches for any mother who has to endure a loss of their baby.


----------



## Gentle~Mommy :) (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm so sorry


----------



## Vespertina (Sep 30, 2006)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your sweet Marissa.







My heart breaks for you and your husband. Be easy on yourself, mama. My heart goes out to you and your family. This is a great group of women. I've received so much support from these wonderful ladies. My thoughts are with you.







:









Marissa Faith


----------



## marinak1977 (Feb 24, 2009)

I am so sorry for yiour loss...


----------



## expatmommy (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm glad you found us.


----------



## SMR (Dec 21, 2004)

I'm so sorry you're here.








you will find lots of love and support though, this is an amazing group of ladies who have gone through so much. We're here for you. We all learn and heal together.


----------



## free2beme23 (Jul 31, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Fireflyforever (May 28, 2008)

I am so very, very sorry that little Marissa isn't with you. Her name is so very beautiful (My Emma's middle name is Faith too).

This forum has been a lifeline to me since Emma died 6 months ago. I hope you find love and comfort here too.


----------



## MI_Dawn (Jun 30, 2005)

Oh mama, I'm so heartbroken for the loss of your sweet Marissa. I wish she was in your arms right now.

Thank you for speaking up, for telling us about your beautiful girl, and don't hesitate to share, when you're ready, any and everything - your thoughts, feelings, any pictures or memories you have of her.

I, too, have found comfort in reading the stories of other women who have walked this dark, horrible path, and talking to the women here who have gone through losses like mine.

The biggest of HUGS to you.


----------



## mamacita angelica (Oct 6, 2006)

I am so very sorry. I found and still find these stories so important. Like the old ones did, we sit and sing our stories around a virtual campfire and remember...it is comforting.

Thinking of you and your family during this tremendously difficult time.








Marissa


----------



## rsummer (Oct 27, 2006)

I am so sorry. This is a place of comfort and great support. I am just so sorry that you and your husband are missing your sweet child.


----------



## Manessa (Feb 24, 2003)

So sorry for your loss.















Marissa Faith


----------



## girlygirl707 (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks to all of you...I already feel a great sense of comfort reading all your stories...


----------



## JayJay (Aug 1, 2008)

I am so sorry honey. So sorry. This is a forum we never like to see new people at, yet life brings us new people all the time. we are a loving group of people here and you will find 100% support and loving vibes here, 24/7.

*HUGE, enormous hugs and gentle snuggles for your little Marissa* XXXXXXXX


----------



## bluewatergirl (Jul 26, 2007)

Mama, I am so very sorry you lost your precious baby girl.
Marissa Faith


----------



## Amy&4girls (Oct 30, 2006)

I am so sorry for the loss of your precious Marissa Faith. My thoughts are w/you and your family.


----------



## ohmybaby (Mar 28, 2009)

I am very sorry.









You, your family and baby girl are in my prayers.


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm so sorry.























Marissa


----------



## jess_paez (Jul 5, 2008)

i am impressed that you are finding some positives in your experience. i did the same thing, it helped me eventually find my way. all of of women are all stronger than we thought. we're all still here...many of us trying again and in a better state of mind. i am so sorry for the loss of your sweet marissa







you are a better person for having known her. i too, found out my baby was a girl just after labor and that was my first question to the docs when i was blurry eyed and she hadn't been placed on my chest yet. i wanted to call my baby by his/her name! please never doubt your signature...you are a lucky mama and no one can take that away from you. you created your marissa and she will forever be in your heart. and if you are religious in the sense that you will see her again, hold on to that. i believe i will see joslyn again, and i also believe i will have a big smile on my face as i take my last breath on earth.







s mama. we're all here when you're ready to share more.


----------



## circuitsndaisies (Apr 24, 2009)

My heart is aching with you. You have found a great place here.


----------



## lisa_nc (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm so sorry, mama.


----------



## mischievium (Feb 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *girlygirl707* 
My heart aches for any mother who has to endure a loss of their baby.

As our hearts ache for you. I'm am so sorry you lost your beautiful Marissa Faith







.


----------



## AbbeyWH (Feb 3, 2009)

I am so, so, sorry!
I never knew this was possible until I lost my son and started researching and reaching out and found my way here... You are not alone!

It has been 3 mo. for us and it is still very raw and painful as much as we've move forward and seem to manage the everyday now, I know a part of me died with Milos and is gone forever.

We had an autopsy and go to see our midwives consulting perinatoligist on Wednesday for him to go over all of my blood-work and results to the autopsy and placenta pathology. But I don't think we'll ever get an answer that feels like a good reason WHY!!!!
Nothing can comfort us enough to explain WHY he is not here with us today.

So I know how you feel but more than 1/2 of stillbirths are never explained and I personally feel like out of the remaining 40% about 1/2 of those are just guesses, medical stabs in the dark!

So know that you did everything right for your baby and there was nothing anyone could have done to save her, I am so, sorry!

Marissa Faith







is in my thoughts and she is keeping our other babies company while they clear a path for their siblings still be born.







: Please bring us all the healthy living babies we desire.


----------



## mountainmummy (Sep 12, 2007)

oh no.







I am so, so sorry. I lost my daughter at 39 weeks to a tight triple nuchal loop.

I was blindsided and absolutely devastated. Please find comfort here, from those of us who sadly have walked your path, and continue to. I wish your beautiful daughter was here with you. Such a tragedy, no one should have to know this pain.


----------



## famille_huggins (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm so, so sorry for your loss...


----------



## bc1995 (Mar 22, 2004)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Samaria86 (Jan 17, 2008)

I am so so srry for your loss. I lost my daughter a year ago, and we chose not to do an autopsy. Some days I am at peace and some days I wish I did for the future, but overall I am pretty much at peace with my decision.


----------



## Cuddlebaby (Jan 14, 2003)

huge huge hugs to you...


----------



## coffee.caugh (Apr 9, 2009)

I am so sorry


----------

